

Microsoft shares flirting with $30 for first time in nearly 2 years - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/software/243227/microsoft-shares-flirting-30

======
bishnu
I wonder how much Android royalties have to do with this. Which is especially
perverse given Google's below-forecast earnings. Heh.

